
New d&d data exploration and ML tool from MIT - yeellow
http://news.mit.edu/2019/drag-drop-data-analytics-0627
======
yeellow
What do you think about those visual tools, especially in ML? There are some
successful ones (like Rapid Miner) and aspiring ones like Luna, but I'm not
convinced. I think they want to target a layman for whom they are too
difficult to use (because building a model requires a technical mindset) and
advanced users prefer to write a script. It is tempting to try to build
something similar, and I am trying myself, but I want to avoid this trap. I am
thinking about a tool that would take some burden from the advanced user
leaving all the power and access to raw code.

------
100100010001
Please title this correctly. I got so excited to go through a dataset about
dragons and the dungeons they reside in.

